# How long to leave on light?



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm getting my 2.5 gal planted tank set up and I'm wondering how long I should have the light on for each day? It's a 9W daylight bulb and there are 3 plants in the tank. Thanks!


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

VTAb182 said:


> I'm getting my 2.5 gal planted tank set up and I'm wondering how long I should have the light on for each day? It's a 9W daylight bulb and there are 3 plants in the tank. Thanks!


just try to follow the normal daylight cycle with it..
i turn my light on when i wake up in the morning, do my feeding, go to work, come back, feed him dinner a bit later, leave it on for another two hours or so, and then turn it off around 7-730 ish (when its dark outside) so my betta can fall asleep before i do.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

With live plants I would start at 10 hours and increase to 12h as per the plants....you have to find the balance to get good plant growth and limited algae growth.....too short and this can trick the plants into thinking the season changed and go dormant or even die....too short and the plants will not thrive and grow well and the algae will out compete them.....

I am on 12-13h photoperiod with my planted tanks.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I leave mine on from 7:30 AM to 9:30 PM...no plants.


----------



## BettaLover5658 (Aug 11, 2015)

I put my light on for quite a while for Elvis, the vieltail (my fish). Then, around 9, I turn off the lights around him, but not too suddenly. Bettas need sleep.
btw I also have a moss ball in my tank. I don't think It matters, though.


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

It differs slightly from tank-to-tank. You'll have to experiment based on... If algae shows up or not. I have tanks that refuse to be algae-free, and then ones that have none at all. It matters where the tank is placed. Placing your tank in an area without direct sunlight will make it a bit easier to control the algae, as you know just how much light it is getting. If algae grows on your plants, be sure to gently rub it off of the leaves. It detaches rather easily. And if you want a bunch of plants without having to buy plenty, get a java fern. After a few months, the java fern's leaves will have a bunch of baby java fern. Remove those from the parent plant when they reach one inch or more.


----------



## BettaLover5658 (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks. is the java fern good for fish?


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

It's just an aquarium plant like any other. But you end up with more then you do with other plants.


----------

